# How to make a DC motor oscillate



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet idea, and love the entire concept w/ the eye. Ala the blind witches in Clash of the Titans, yes?


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

great idea and I would love to see a video of the finished prop- looks good so far


----------



## Cooscounty (Jul 4, 2010)

It's a great replica of the prop on pirates island at disneyland !!


----------

